
Forensic seismology analysis of the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001 - smpetrey
http://web.archive.org/web/20010920074310/https://www.geo.arizona.edu/geophysics/faculty/wallace/WTC/index.html
======
smpetrey
I was perusing Anil's archives, and came across this post:

[http://anildash.com/2001/09/terry-
wallace-a.html](http://anildash.com/2001/09/terry-wallace-a.html)

Sadly, the hyperlinked findings in his blog post were 404'ing but luckily were
previously archived. Enjoy.

For more about Terry Wallace:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20021202032952/http://www.geo.ari...](http://web.archive.org/web/20021202032952/http://www.geo.arizona.edu:80/geophysics/faculty/wallace/Wallace.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Wallace_(geophysicist)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Wallace_\(geophysicist\))

